# Drivers went on strike and just doubled their pay!



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.africanews.com/2018/07/1...h-deal-for-higher-fares-after-week-of-strike/









Kenya's transport ministry and groups representing drivers working for taxi hailing firms in the East African country signed a deal on Wednesday that will give drivers higher pay and better working conditions, an official from the taxi drivers' association said.

Kenya is Uber's second-largest market in sub-Saharan Africa, after South Africa. It competes against its global rival Taxify, which has gained popularity in Nairobi in the past year and a half but does not disclose numbers of active riders and users.

Other companies operating ride hailing services in Kenya are Fone Taxi, Pewin Cabs and Little Cab.

All that we were looking for, we have been given. All the drivers are now happy. And everybody will now go to work.

*'We are now happy'*
As in other markets, these services in Kenya initially faced opposition and sometimes hostility from other taxi drivers.

Drivers and representatives working for ride hailing companies and ministry of transport officials have been meeting most of this week, after the drivers went on strike to protest low fares.

"All that we were looking for, we have been given. All the drivers are now happy. And everybody will now go to work," David Muteru, chairman of Digital Taxi Association of Kenya, representing more than 2,000 ride hailing taxi drivers, said after the signing of the agreement.

*Details of new deal*
Under the new deal, the association will cushion drivers in the event of falling fares arising from discounts companies offer to passengers, provide security during trips in case of emergencies, while the taxis will have to inspected by the government transport and safety authority.

Previously, for instance, Uber charged an average 14 shillings per km, with 25 percent of this going to the company, and the rest going to the driver, Muteru said.

Under the new deal, the rate would go up to 33 shillings per km, with 25 percent going to Uber, he added.

A spokesperson for Uber did not give further details on their fares, but said in an emailed statement they welcomed the agreement.

In Uhuru Park in central Nairobi, hundreds of drivers working for Uber, Taxify, Mondo, and Little Cab sounded their horns and blew whistles to celebrate the deal.

Martin Simiyu, who has been working for a ride hailing taxi for two years, said a recent rise in fuel prices and lower fares for his services had made conditions tough.

"It makes it difficult for my life right now," he told Reuters.

"We are coming to a place where we can not service these vehicles, we cannot take care of our family, we cannot pay the loans. It becomes hard for us. Why should I keep the vehicle on the road and maybe I'm not getting anything out of it?"

REUTERS


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

That's it.
I'm moving to Kenya.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

People in the USA are not united and are unable to do the most simplest task as a group.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Mole said:


> People in the USA are not united and are unable to do the most simplest task as a group.


Haha Mole and are you the ceasar chavez of rideshare

Rideshare in us is lazy...to get a movement and change you need ambition


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Haha Mole and are you the ceasar chavez of rideshare
> 
> Rideshare in us is lazy...to get a movement and change you need ambition


Lol im white and know for a fact no one in the USA will work together.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Pretty sure if you started a petition to stop burning midgets and babies and to make it illegal, there would be many people for burning all midgets and babies, and of course in Florida a group that says all babies and midgets need to have guns


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Pretty sure if you started a petition to stop burning midgets and babies and to make it illegal, there would be many people for burning all midgets and babies, and of course in Florida a group that says all babies and midgets need to have guns


They are called little people. And they have guns.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

cap TNC rate percentage at 25% in the US and watch how fast Uber and Lyft start raising rates


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mole said:


> People in the USA are not united and are unable to do the most simplest task as a group.


But people in Novato .... uh, I can't even finish that sentence.

For those who don't know ... Novato is in the San Francisco Bay Area, in Marin County - one of the richest areas in the state. Last year its median household income grew from $100,662 to $103,845, a 3.16% increase.The population of Novato, CA is 67% White and 89.8% are U.S. citizens. The median property value in Marin County, CA is $974,600, and the home ownership rate is 62.4%.

The per capita rate of Benz owner ship is about 1.2 per household. 
78% of the population are communists. 
Rich communists -- which indicates that they have no common sense.

People in Novato (Marin County) are ashamed of their country, and wish that they lived in a Socialist Utopia like Venezuela, or Cuba. But, they just won't move to a place when lots of non-white people struggle together against the yoke of Capitalism.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> That's it.
> I'm moving to Kenya.


Hahahaha.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> But people in Novato .... uh, I can't even finish that sentence.
> 
> For those who don't know ... Novato is in the San Francisco Bay Area, in Marin County - one of the richest areas in the state. Last year its median household income grew from $100,662 to $103,845, a 3.16% increase.The population of Novato, CA is 67% White and 89.8% are U.S. citizens. The median property value in Marin County, CA is $974,600, and the home ownership rate is 62.4%.
> 
> ...


Wow dude you have issues lol.

Yes my home is nice
No I own 4 fords
I'm a capitalist Republican and think everyone should work for a living.
Yes I'm white with a Hispanic wife.
And for the record Novato is the north Marin by far not the richest area of California.
Yes on paper we are all millionaires but we can not afford to pay our [email protected] bill.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mole said:


> Wow dude you have issues lol.
> 
> Yes my home is nice
> No I own 4 fords
> ...


When your ready to retire sell your house and move to florida...

Then your paper wealth will turn into real wealth and the proceeds from the sale of your home will easily be over half a million even after buying a house here.

Unicorn magic at work...



BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.africanews.com/2018/07/1...h-deal-for-higher-fares-after-week-of-strike/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Converting the rates from Keynan shillings to USD... while also converting KM to mile...

33 Shillings with 25% going to uber- 24.75 per mile.

24.75= .25 USD per KM.

Convert that to Miles and you have..

.25 USD per .62 miles

Multiply that by 1.60

40c per mile USD

A MARKET LOWER THAN ORLANDO!
(25% less than Orlando pay rates)

It DOES exist!

wow...


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Mole said:


> Wow dude you have issues lol.
> 
> Yes my home is nice
> No I own 4 fords
> ...


When you say, everyone should work for a living, you mean everyone?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> When you say, everyone should work for a living, you mean everyone?


All able body adults and teenagers crazy people also they make great supervisors.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mole said:


> They are called little people. And they have guns.


Thanks for proving my point


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mole said:


> All able body adults and teenagers crazy people also they make great supervisors.


So i drove this guy to work,

He was on a disability assistance voucher. (the para transit vouchers from the bus service)

His engine wasn't firing on all 6 cylinders if you know what i'm saying.

But he was going to work... to be a bus boy (he also folded silver wear into napkins when he had time. He was a really... nice. Also he had a great attitude.
Not exactly of sound.. mind and body... but he was still going to work. And busing dirty dishes and scrubbing off tables... That can't be that hard.. i hope?

There's also tons of people with disabilities who work at WDW. I happen to be one of them...

Honestly... the people with minor disabilities (relative to the job description) make better employees than the crazies do.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mole said:


> They are called little people. And they have guns.


What do you call a midget who is a fortune teller, who has escaped police custody?
A small medium at large.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Mole said:


> People in the USA are not united and are unable to do the most simplest task as a group.


Hoffa ??


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Nitedriver said:


> Hoffa ??


No the mole. Jimmy who? You have the wrong house.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Haha Mole and are you the ceasar chavez of rideshare
> 
> Rideshare in us is lazy...to get a movement and change you need ambition


Drivers here can't even open a door or manage to be nice to a pax.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Under the new deal, the rate would go up to 33 shillings per km. /QUOTE]


shillings... What are they pirates ???


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.africanews.com/2018/07/1...h-deal-for-higher-fares-after-week-of-strike/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Africa is a whole different animal, politics, corruption and so on..

I travelled those countries in the 80/90s Zimbabwe/Ghana/Senegambia/Ivory coast (cote d'ivoire) ..many awesome and dangerous adventures...loved it...kiss to Zainab ..


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

LMAO. Why are they even driving uber @ 25% when they have 15% alternatives?

I'm sure even a Matatu [unlicensed bus] driver makes more than that shit pay.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Mole said:


> Lol im white and know for a fact no one in the USA will work together.


Too greedy, desperate, and/or stupid to have a chance. Can't get fools to see past the next shift, much less commit to anything that might not have immediate gratification.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Too greedy, desperate, and/or stupid to have a chance. Can't get fools to see past the next shift, much less commit to anything that might not have immediate gratification.


I think desperation and greed is a big problem in this country.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mole said:


> I think desperation and greed is a big problem in this country.


Do you think it's a big problem anywhere else in the world?
Is it a human problem, or an American problem?
Is everything our fault?
(It wasn't that long ago it was Bush's fault.)


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Do you think it's a big problem anywhere else in the world?
> Is it a human problem, or an American problem?
> Is everything our fault?
> (It wasn't that long ago it was Bush's fault.)


So true.


----------

